# polish nationals 2009 live results



## Paris (Feb 21, 2009)

http://live.speedcubing.com.pl/

Polish Nationals 2009  "where history is made'


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 21, 2009)

I've been looking for this


----------



## Pedro (Feb 21, 2009)

wow
combined first round for 2x2? and 8 seconds cut off


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 21, 2009)

phew, michal only had a 1:22 5x5 average, and a 53 4x4. Now I just wait for tomorrow :/


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 21, 2009)

Lol the top three BLD competitors in the first round all had a 2:24 BLD solve on the first solve and a DNF on the second


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 22, 2009)

Michal Halczuk broke the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 single and average world records


----------



## Kian (Feb 22, 2009)

Robert-Y said:


> Michal Halczuk broke the 6x6x6 and 7x7x7 single and average world records



2:39.25 6x6 mean. Whoa.


----------



## masterofthebass (Feb 22, 2009)

hopefully i can get the 5x5 WR out of the way, so I 'll be able to practice for Ohio.


----------



## pjk (Feb 23, 2009)

Adam Polkowski won the Polish Nationals 2009 with an average of 13.09 seconds. Piotr Kózka finished second (13.52) and Michal Halczuk finished third (14.00).
World records: Michal Halczuk 6x6x6 2:33.55 (single) 2:39.25 (average), 7x7x7 3:56.06 (single) 4:01.99 (average).
European records: Grzegorz Luczyna Pyraminx 4.50 (average), Grzegorz Prusak Square-1 19.11 (average).

These Polish guys are slacking in 3x3 Finals....

Congrats Michal on the WR's.


----------

